# أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم



## هشام المهندس (5 فبراير 2013)

*قال  المسيح في الإنجيل: سمعتم أنه قيل: تحب قريبك وتُبغض عدوك. وأما أنا   فأقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى إلى مُبغضيكم، وصلوا   لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم(مت 5: 43 ، 44))..*


*سؤالي من هم الاعداء الذين يجب ان نحبهم ...؟؟؟
*​ 

​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (5 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> *قال المسيح في الإنجيل: سمعتم أنه قيل: تحب قريبك وتُبغض عدوك. وأما أنا فأقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى إلى مُبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم(مت 5: 43 ، 44))..*​
> 
> 
> *سؤالي من هم الاعداء الذين يجب ان نحبهم ...؟؟؟*​


 

شكراً على السؤال ونوال نعمه المشاركة والرب يباركك أخي العزيز.

_كيف يمكن تنفيذ ذلك ؟ 
محبة الصديق شئ عادى يمكن أن يتصف به حتى الوثنـــــي والملحـــــــــد ._
_أمــــــــــا محبة العدو، فهي الخلــــق السامــــــــي النبيــــــــل الــــذي يريـــــــده الرب لنـــــــا.. إنه يريدنا أن نكره الشر وليس الأشرار.
نكره الخطأ وليس من يخطئ.. 
فالمخطئون هم مجرد ضحايا للفهم الخاطئ أو الشيطان وعلينا أن نحبهم ونصلى لأجلهم، لكي يتركوا ما هم فيه._

_أما كيف ننفذ ذلك، فيكون باتباع النقاط الآتية:
1 - لا نحمل في قلبنا كراهية لأحد مهما أخطأ إلينا.. فالقلب الذي يسكنه الحب، لا يجوز أن نسكنه الكراهية أيضاً.
2- لا نفرح مطلقاً بأي سوء يصيب من يسئ إلينا.. وكما يقول الكتاب: "المحبة لا تفرح بالإثم" (1كو 6:13).. بل نحزن إن أصاب عدونا ضرر.
3- علينا أن نرد الكراهية بالحب و بالإحسان.. فنغير بذلك مشاعر المسيء إلينا.. وكما قال القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم: "هناك طريق تتخلص بها من عدوك، وهي أن تحول ذلك العدو إلى صديق".
4- مقابلة العداوة بعداوة تزيدها اشتعالاً.. والسكوت على العداوة قد يبقيها حيث هي بلا زيادة.. أما مقابلة العداوة بالمحبة،فإنه يعالجها ويزيلها.
5- لذلك لا تتكلم بالسوء على عدوك، لئلا تزيد قلبه عداوة.. ومن الناحية العكسية إن وجدت فيه شيئاً صالحاً امتدحه.. فهذا يساعد على تغيير شعوره من نحوك.
6- إن وقع عدوك في ضائقة تقدم لمساعدته.. فالكتاب يقول: "إن جاع عدوك فأطعمه، وإن عطش فأسقه" (رو 20:12).
7- يقول الكتاب المقدس أيضاً "لا يغلبنك الشر، بل اغلب الشر بالخير"_
_ (رو 21:12).. إنك إن قابلت العداوة بعداوة، يكون الشر قد غلبك.. أما إن قابلتها بالحب فحينئذ تكون قد غلبت الشر بالخير._

_نعمه وسلام الرب معك._


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 فبراير 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> شكراً على السؤال ونوال نعمه المشاركة والرب يباركك أخي العزيز.
> 
> _كيف يمكن تنفيذ ذلك ؟
> محبة الصديق شئ عادى يمكن أن يتصف به حتى الوثنـــــي والملحـــــــــد ._
> ...




سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع الجميع

شكرا اخي على مداخلتك لكنها قد تكون اجابه على سؤال اخر

.............


_أما كيف ننفذ ذلك، فيكون باتباع النقاط الآتية:_


................



والسؤال هنا محدد
​

*سؤالي من هم الاعداء 
الذين يجب ان نحبهم ...؟؟؟



وفي انتظار الاجابه

هناك حادثه حدثت معي من فتره ليست طويله وكنت اعمل وقتها في احدى دول الخليج العربي
لمن يحب الحكايات الواقعيه وليس الخيال
سارويها لما فيها من ترابط مع الموضوع**
*

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 فبراير 2013)

منتظره  الحكايه --
 متابعه...


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> منتظره  الحكايه --
> متابعه...




لنا عوده



شكرا ياغاليه على المتابعه
​الرب يباركك ويحفظك​


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2013)

*السؤال : من هم الاعداء الذين يجب ان نحبهم ؟؟؟ 
الاجابة : 
هو المفترض انه متكنش لينا عداوة مع حد **
حسب القول 





			* يجب أن نتجنّب العداوة مع أي شخص كان، وإن حصلت عداوة مع أحد فلنسالمه في اليوم    ذاته... وإن انتقدك الناس (على ذلك) فالله يكافئك. أمّا إن انتظرت مجيء خصمك إليك    ليطلب منك السماح فلا فائدة لك من ذلك، لأنه يسلبك جائزتك ويكسب لنفسه البركة".    (القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم).
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


 ولكن على قدر استطاعتك حب اعدائك وبارك لاعنيك



			"لو لم يكن شريرًا ما كان قد صار لكم عدوًا.    إذن اشتهوا له الخير فينتهي شرّه، ولا يعود بعد عدوًا لكم. إنه عدوّكم لا بسبب    طبيعته البشريّة وإنما بسبب خطيّته!  كان شاول عدوًا     للكنيسة، ومن أجله كانت    تُقام صلوات فصار صديقًا لها. إنه لم يكف عن اضطهادها فحسب، بل وصار يجاهد    لمساعدتها. كانت تُقام صلوات ضدّه، لكنها ليست ضدّ طبيعته بل ضدّ افتراءاته. لتكن    صلواتكم ضدّ افتراءات أعدائكم حتى تموت، أما هم فيحيون. لأنه إن مات عدوّكم    تفقدونه كعدوّ ولكنكم تخسرونه كصديق أيضًا. وأما إذا ماتت افتراءاته فإنكم    تفقدونه كعدوّ وفي نفس الوقت تكسبونه كصديق".    (القدّيس أغسطينوس)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يأمرنا السيد المسيح    قائلًا: "أحبوا أعدائكم..  باركوا لاعنيكم..  وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم"    (أنجيل لوقا 28،27:6)..     ويقول الله كذلك: "لا تنتقموا لأنفسكم أيها الأحباء..  إن كان الله معنا فمن    علينا"    (روميه 19:12)؛ "لاَ      تَفْرَحْ بِسُقُوطِ عَدُوِّكَ، وَلاَ يَبْتَهِجْ قَلْبُكَ إِذَا عَثَرَ" (سفر      الأمثال 24: 17)؛   "إِنْ جَاعَ عَدُوُّكَ      فَأَطْعِمْهُ خُبْزًا، وَإِنْ عَطِشَ فَاسْقِهِ مَاءً..       وَالرَّبُّ يُجَازِيكَ" (سفر      الأمثال 25: 21، 22)..          وأيضًا: "باركوا على الذين يضطهدونكم.  باركوا ولا تلعنوا" (رومية    14:12).       فالمسيحية هي دين الحب للجميع،       فأنا    لا أكره الخاطئ، ولكنني أكره الخطية..  وهناك فرق..
*​


----------



## V mary (6 فبراير 2013)

*انا في نظري ان العدو 
هو اللي كارهني وكاره وجودي !​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *السؤال : من هم الاعداء الذين يجب ان نحبهم ؟؟؟
> الاجابة :
> هو المفترض انه متكنش لينا عداوة مع حد **
> حسب القول
> ...




اقتباسات رائعه بحق واشكرك جدا على هذه الاضافات على موضوعي 
ولكي لا تفهم اجابتي بشكل خاطيء
وليكن النقاش بين طرفين بناءاا للفائده المرجوه منه
لن استطيع الاجابه على اي اقتباس وحضرتك من المشرفين وتعرف جيدا ان هناك قوانين وبعد هذه الفترة الطويله لي هنا لم اتجاوزها ليس فقط هنا بل باماكن عديده ...
 فهل تطلب مني ذلك ..؟؟؟
 فعذرا اخي الغالي
ساناقش كلامك وحسب ما اعتقد انه كلامك
اما ماتبقي فيمكنك سرده بطريقتك وكلمات تخرج من بين اصابعك 
بمشاركة اخرى وحسب ما انت مؤمن به 
ليمكننا الاستمرار بالحوار المفيد  

ولنبدا
بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
يارب بك امنت واعتمذت

في بداية مشاركتك

هو المفترض انه متكنش لينا عداوة مع حد

المفروض او المفترض كما تقول حضرتك 
هذا يعني لي انك بنفسك غير مؤمن بطلاقه هذا الافتراض اي  لاتوجد لنا عداوه شيء صعب وهذا يشمل الطرفين نحن والاعداء

ولكن على قدر استطاعتك حب اعدائك وبارك لاعنيك


وهل الموضوع باستطاعتنا وقدرتنا على السيطره في داخل مجتمعاتنا او حتى داخل نطاق اضيق  


 فأنا لا أكره الخاطئ، ولكنني أكره الخطية.. وهناك فرق

و هل نستطيع بالتمنيات والنقاط المذكوره في مشاركة الاخ الكرمه الصغيره ان نمحي كره وعداوة الاخرين لنا

وبالتاكيد هناك فرق كبير بين العداوه والكره
قد تكون العداوه امر مستبعد لمن يكرهني لكن بذرات الكره ليس من السهل التخلص منها فهذه طبيعه بشريه والامثله كثيره على كلامي 



​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لكن بذرات الكره ليس من السهل التخلص منها فهذه طبيعه بشريه





هشام المهندس قال:


> [/CENTER]



والسيد المسيح جاء إلينا ليُغير هذة الطبيعة الفاسدة 

[YOUTUBE]3yIzVCrFu4c[/YOUTUBE]​[/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 فبراير 2013)

دعونا نعترف أنّ محبّة  الأعداء أمر غريب تمامًا على طبيعتنا البشريّة، بل إنّ الانتقام من أحبّ  الأشياء إلى القلب البشريّ. ولا يوجد دين في العالم يحضّ الناس على أن  يحبّوا أعداءهم، فهذا يخالف طبيعة البشر ويخالف طبيعة الأمور، لكن على  العكس منذلك، نجد التحريض على الانتقام من الأعداء لكي تُشفى الصدورُ  المليئةُ بالغل

كانت هذه طبيعة البشر حتّى جاء المسيح، وسمعنا عجبًا  يوم قال لسامعيه في موعظة الجبل: «سمعتم أنّه قيل: تحبّ قريبك وتُبِغضُ  عدوّك؛ وأمّا أنا فأقول لكم: أحبّوا أعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا إلى  مبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويضطهدونكم» (مت 43:5_44).




شكرا لملكتنا الغاليه
هذا هو النص المرفق بالفديو على اليوتيوب 
وهو يطابق كلامي الى حد بعيد
وعذرا اعفيني من اي مشاهدات او اقتباسات


وعن ردك الواضح عندي 
​
والسيد المسيح جاء إلينا ليُغير هذة الطبيعة الفاسدة

جاء ليغير ام جاء وغير هناك فرق كبير 

وانا اعرف ان رب المجد غير الكثير ليس فقط الطبيعه الفاسده


والسؤال لازال نفسه

من العدو الذي يقصده رب المجد​


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 فبراير 2013)

الأعداء لكي تُشفى الصدورُ  المليئةُ بالغل

هل هولاء المفروض ان نحبهم
هل نحب القتله المليئه صدورهم بالغل​


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 فبراير 2013)

هناك حادثه حدثت معي من فتره ليست طويله وكنت اعمل وقتها في احدى دول الخليج العربي
لمن يحب الحكايات الواقعيه وليس الخيال
سارويها لما فيها من ترابط مع الموضوع
في احد ايام العمل الاعتياديه وبشكل غير اعتيادي لوقت الدوام توجهت الى المكان قبل اكثر من ساعه 
على بدايته المعتاده في وقتها لا اتذكر لماذا ...  وتفاجئت بالابواب الداخليه المغلقه للمكاتب  فاضطررت 

للبحث عن مكان سكن مايسمي الاوفس بوي وبعد السؤال عرفت مكان سكنه وتوجهت اليه وكان بابه مفتوحا 

ودخلت بعد طرق الباب بهدوء وسماعي كلمة ادخل لكن بالانكليزيه نعم لانه يحمل الجنسيه الهنديه ويتكلم 

اللغه العربيه ايضا لكن بطريقة ماكو كلام ومافي مشكله التي يتعلموها في بداية دخولهم لاي بلد عربي و 

يفضلون التكلم بالانكليزيه ليتعودوا عليها لان احلامهم داءما مكانها.. دول الغرب 

كان دخولي سريعا ولفت انتباهي شيئا كان يحمله بيده وحاول ان يخفيه بهدوء وخجل ..!!


​


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 فبراير 2013)

كان دخولي سريعا ولفت انتباهي شيئا كان يحمله بيده وحاول ان يخفيه بهدوء وخجل

سالته ماهذا
قال هذا الهي صنعته البارحه لكنه لا يعجبني
هل استطيع لمسه 
 طبعا مهندس
وكانت هذه الكلمه تعجبني بصراحه
اخذت ما بيديه وتفحصته جيدا تمثال من الخشب القابل للنحت لايتجاوز طوله 20 سنتمتر على هيئة رجل 
فسالته الا توجد لديه اجنحه
فضحك بخجل واؤطأ راسه
وسالته هل تغيره دائما 
بين فترة واخرى

وبالطبع وخوفا من ان اسال بامور قد تحرجه او تحرجني فهو حر بمعتقده ولا يجوز الاستهانه بمعتقد احد 

فسوف لن يسمع اذا احس بالاهانه بشكل او باخر 
وعلى الاغلب كان تغيير الاله بالنسبه له لاسباب تتعلق بحياته الخاصه مثل  تحقيق 

المطالب او سوء الاحوال معه وهكذا فحسب الوضع الذي كان يعيشه سوف يحكم هو عليه

بصراحه كانت هذه اول مره اشاهد هذه الاشياء على طبيعتها  فمهما سمعت او شاهدت من افلام من هذا النوع فالموضوع مختلف 

 هذا التمثال الاله بين يدي ومن صنعه ويعبده  يقف امامي 
فما العمل 
هل اكمل الحديث معه 
ام ادعه يفتح ابواب المكتب

​


----------



## هشام المهندس (17 فبراير 2013)

القرار الثاني كان سهلا وهو ما جئت من اجله

القرار الاول قد يسبب لي مشاكل انا في غنى عنها 

بالاخص كنت حديث العمل ليست الا شهور وانا في هذه الشركه ولا اعرف تماما ما قد تصل له الامور ومع ذلك تجرأت وسالته
لماذا لاتعتنق المسيحه وهي منتشرة ببلادك الهند فهناك مبشرين كثر حسب ما اسمع عنها ...؟؟
...

...

...

ضحك الاوفس بوي وبالحقيقه حاليا لا اتذكر اسمه لكن لن انسى ضحكته واجابته ....
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 فبراير 2013)

نعم لازلت اذكر انه اومأ براسه نحو الارض ولا اعرف لماذا قد يكون خجلا مني او من اجابته للسؤال او هو متعود على هذه الحركه ..

وقال  المسيحيون في الهند موجودين فعلا لكنهم يا مهندس ضعفاء..!!
وبسطاء قد تسلب حقوقهم بدون اي رد

الى هنا انتهت المحاوره وطلبت منه ما جئت من اجله وبعدها لم اذكر يوما اني فكرت او حاولت ان اعيد الكره



انتهى



......
​


----------

